# Battery Junction Fire



## computernut (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope everyone is ok and there is not a lot of damage. 

--------------------------
Dear Customer, we're sorry for the inconvenience BatteryJunction.com is not currently taking any orders at this time. Due to a fire in our main warehouse, no new orders will be processed. 
If you have placed an order with us, and are in need of support, please email customer service at [email protected] 
We're very sorry for the delay and for any inconvenience this may have caused. Please bare with us as we clean up the mess.
Your Friends
Battery Junction 
--------------------------


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 17, 2010)

DAMN! That's terrible. 

Hope everyone is OK! Goods are replaceable of course, but our friends at Battery Junction are not!!


----------



## sledhead (Feb 17, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> DAMN! That's terrible.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK! Goods are replaceable of course, but our friends at Battery Junction are not!!



Well said, and I'll 2nd it!


----------



## steveG (Feb 17, 2010)

Bummer! I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## jhc37013 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is terrible news but hopefully everyone is ok and I hope the fire was not to sever.


----------



## Bluedeviltorque (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope i'm not breaking any forum rules for posting the news story on this incidnet. I've been down to the warehouse before and there is a good hardworking crew who work there. I think they'll be up and running again soon.

The story from the local news: http://www.wfsb.com/news/22589216/detail.html


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 17, 2010)

As expressed by others, I hope that everyone's OK.


----------



## crizyal (Feb 17, 2010)

This is not good news at all! I wonder what caused the fire (not batteries I hope).


----------



## LowFlux (Feb 17, 2010)

*Fire at Battery Junction*

http://www.wfsb.com/news/22589216/detail.html

Thanks to stallion2 for posting this in CPFM

Wonder what started the fire? Since it started in the wee hours hopefully nobody was injured.


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

MattK, hope everyone is OK and that there are no injuries.


----------



## tucolino (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

wow.
hope everybody´s fine and ok


----------



## Natedog100 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

I hope that everyone is ok and the Battery Junction bounces back. They have taken good care of me as a customer in the past and wish them the best.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

Woah, I hope that all is well at Battery Juinction. They've also treated me well as a customer.

MattK, please check in when you get the chance to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*



Natedog100 said:


> I hope that everyone is ok and the Battery Junction bounces back. They have taken good care of me as a customer in the past and wish them the best.



You have my full consent! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyfire (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

hope everyone at batteryjunction is doing well, and will bounce back quickly and smoothly from this. they have always been great to deal with.


----------



## Vesper (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

Wow. I'm glad the building had a sprinkler system. Interesting that it re-ingited after it was put out.


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

:sigh: Hope everyone is ok and theyre back on their feet pretty soon, got a big order to place when they get up and going again:thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

Oh my... i also hope all is ok... :sigh:


----------



## Apollo Cree (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

They have a note on their web site now about the fire.


----------



## tygger (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*

MattK and BatteryJunction are first class. Hope everything works out okay.


----------



## 22hornet (Feb 17, 2010)

I was shocked to learn about this fire at Battery Junction. As if misfortune only strikes good people. Hopefully they will all be alright.

I wish them good luck, a lot of courage, good spirits and the ever necessary humor to cope with this situation and to restore this fine business, a business a lot of us came to appreciate. They deserve our sympathy and support.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this but I'm thankful that it was early in the morning and no one was harmed. Hopefully Matt and BJ will get through this without being set back too far.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 17, 2010)

CPF :grouphug: Matt & Co.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 17, 2010)

Best wishes to MattK and Co.

I hope they are insured and can get up and running soon.

I'll be ready to do some extra business with them to help out.


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 17, 2010)

Perhaps there *is* something admittedly minor that the CPF community could do for the folks at Batteryjunction. For many of us, a good portion of our flashlight use is related to the "hobby" aspect (as opposed to those in law enforcement, fire and rescue, military and other professions). For those of us CPFers who are primarily hobbyists, maybe we could agree that if

a) the purchase is not a matter of life and death and
b) the purchase is one we would have likely made at Battery Junction anyway

that we will formally *not* seek an alternate source but rather wait until Battery Junction is back on their feet.

A private note I received from Battery Junction earlier today suggested that the damage was minor (400 square feet of the total warehouse). A report in the local news more recently, however, quoted a claimed Battery Junction source as stating that it, "might be months" before they are able to re-open. I would hate to lose this valuable and ethical vendor to the vagaries of our recession economy.


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Fire at Battery Junction*



tygger said:


> MattK and BatteryJunction are first class. Hope everything works out okay.


Totally agree and hope that everyone ois safe and healthy.


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 17, 2010)

Bluedeviltorque said:


> The story from the local news: http://www.wfsb.com/news/22589216/detail.html


Wow this article says crews from SIX towns came to fight the fire.
And the fire reignited after they extinguished the fire!
Members of the Department of Environmental Protection were called to the scene to test the air quality. 
I wonder if it was a chemical burn.

heres the whole article:
"Fire Burns At Essex Battery Business
Crews From Multiple Towns Called To Fight Blaze

POSTED: 9:58 am EST February 17, 2010
ESSEX, Conn. -- Crews from multiple towns were called to fight a blaze at an Essex battery business Wednesday morning.

The fire broke out at the Battery Junction on Bokum Road at about 3:40 a.m., fire crews said. They said the fire reignited after crews extinguished the blaze.

Fire crews from Essex, Old Lyme, Old Saybrook, Deep River, Westbrook and Clinton were called to the blaze. Firefighters said the building's sprinkler system assisted in the fire being quickly extinguished. They said flames were contained to a 20-by-20-foot space in the building.

There are three businesses in the building in which the fire broke out. Fire officials said the two other businesses would be able to open on Wednesday.

Members of the Department of Environmental Protection were called to the scene to test the air quality."



LowFlux said:


> Wonder what started the fire? Since it started in the wee hours hopefully nobody was injured.


Unless someone was working at 3am it must have started by itself. I'm really curious about the details too.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2010)

More coverage and video:

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/middlesex_cty/fire-breaks-out-at-battery-business

This will test Matt's fire insurance policy to its limits.


----------



## fieldops (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow....I feel bad for Mattk and co. They've always treated their customers top notch. I hope they're not down for months. It would not be good, especially in this economy.

Best wishes to our friend and colleague MattK!

Thanks for being on top of this Lux


----------



## computerpro3 (Feb 17, 2010)

If we could get a Moderator or trusted member to set things up, I would be willing to donate some money to help them out.


----------



## Sector7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Lux for the video...I really hope its not as bad as the news makes it out to be, especially that several months remark.


----------



## Dan FO (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt & Battery Junction have treated me great! I support them. My order will wait until they are back up and running. 

Get well soon guys.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for that Lux!


----------



## wyager (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh no! This is terrible... once they re-open I'll be sure to pick up some rechargeables!


----------



## duboost (Feb 17, 2010)

this is very bad news to hear. I love dealing with battery junction. hopefully they get things worked out and back to business quickly :candle:


----------



## Light11 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this but i am thankful no one was hurt.
Best wishes to Matt and everybody at Batteryjunction.
if anybody sets up a way to donate, count me in.


----------



## orchid_guy (Feb 18, 2010)

As everyone one else has stated, I hope everyone is safe. 

Perhaps the warehouses sprinkler system has more to do with batteryjunction shutting down than the fire. Water has a tendency to make cardboard soft and degrade it's structural integrity. 

I too hope they do reopen soon.


----------



## steveG (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like it was a really bad fire. That really is sad. Again, I hope everyone is OK and that Battery Junction will be back to work soon.


----------



## BirdofPrey (Feb 18, 2010)

While I hope that they get back on their feet and running again soon, I also hope I don't have to wait too long to get my money back from them.

I know I could be crucified for this post but here is the straight and narrow.

After a lot of contemplation of what I was going to order and where, I decided on the new SST-50 light that was to come out on the 16th. I placed my order. That night was when the fire happened. No order to ship now and checking account charged. 

If I was loaded with money I'd be fine with standing by and waiting for x-amount of time for a refund or fulfillment of order. However, I work for the state and we keep getting pay CUTS instead of the other way around. I weigh my options heavily before placing and order for ANYthing. If I didn't do this, I would be happily sitting and waiting for them to do either a refund or a fulfillment of order. As it stands though, I really do hope its sooner rather than later. If they can fill the order soon, I'll be happy as heck. If not, then I hope I get my money put back to my account so I can move to option number two of three of the lights I considered.

All that said and with the chance of sounding uncaring to some, I really do hope the best for the business that has treated me great on several prior orders and that I've done nothing but offer recommendations of to friends, co-workers, and even random shoppers looking at inferior products at major chains.


----------



## steamfish (Feb 18, 2010)

All the best to Battery Junction. I've ordered from them several times and their service and products are great.

I liked the idea a poster had about delaying purchases until they reopen that were to be Battery Junction items. Heck, just pretend you're buying from DX... it'd take the several months anyway


----------



## It01Firefox (Feb 18, 2010)

I also hope everyone is ok and they get back on their feet quickly.

I've dealt with them for the first time just last week and the service was outstanding.


Markus


----------



## bedazzLED (Feb 18, 2010)

Just read this and it's absolutely awful.

MattK and the team are just awesome and have been absolutely fantastic in all my dealings with them in the past.

The main thing is that nobody was hurt, and I am sure, with such a fine team and a top notch business, they'll be up and running sooner than later.

I think their main problem is the flood of orders they are going to get when the website starts taking orders again!


----------



## hoongern (Feb 18, 2010)

Hope all is well. I've had good experiences from ordering from batteryjunction, so I hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## MattK (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi folks. 

Thank you for your support and understanding in this thread - it means the world to me and my staff.

The good news is that no one was hurt and that our data is safe. Everything else is just 'stuff' and stuff an be replaced.

We are fully and adequately insured for the damages and lost business. No employees will be laid off as a result of the fire and we fully expect to resume normal operations ASAP. In the meantime we have decided to suspend the acceptance of new orders until we can again ship them in a timely manner. 

All customers with unshipped orders have been emailed with the choice to wait/edit/cancel and our CS reps are working from home, via our terminal server, to answer emails, cancel/refund orders as needed, etc. Please be patient as our CS responses are going to be a bit slower than normal as only 1/2 of them are working from home and the other 1/2 are in the office helping to deal with the aftermath.

The news reports are, unsurprisingly, a bit exaggerated - here's what happened.

At ~3:30 a fire broke out - the cause is still undetermined.

The sprinkler system contained the fire to 2 back to back racks in our warehouse - a space of ~8 x 20. The problem is the sprinker itself got a ton of other stuff wet and a second sprinkler head in another location went off (due to 'smoke movement patterns' I am told) which caused more water damage. 

The fire didn't 'reignite.' The fire wasn't truly out when they turned off the sprinklers. It was knocked down again in seconds after they turned off the sprinkler. 

The bulk of the damages are due to water and smoke - not fire. It does stink. The DEP responds to every commercial structure fire. The only 'special' interest they have with our situation is that want any damaged batteries removed by a DEP licensed contractor.

The news video is a bit silly. I guess I should have talked to the lady but I was, as you can imagine, very busy and there were 3 news crews there and it just wasn't my priority. 
She spoke to our marketing manager and 'spun' their conversation to make it 'sensational' - this is what passes for big news in our small state I guess. 
A few clarifications:
-The windows were not 'blown out' the fireman broke them to ventilate.
-We're not going to be closed for 'a few months.' She asked Brian, our marketing manager, how long we would be closed, he said, 'we don't know' she said, 'a few months?' he answered, 'anything is possible - we just don't know yet.'

While we still don't have a firm reopening date our goal is to reopen in 3-4 weeks.
We have to replace a bunch of furniture, inventory and desktop computers. We have a lot of cleaning and fixing to do and we're off to a great start; the water has already been sucked up and there are about 30-40 fans and dehumifiers running and about a dozen huge HEPA systems cleaning the smell from the air. My warehouse crew worked their tails of yesterday saving critical inventory. I'm lucky to have such a great and supportive crew. We're a family business and my crew is part of my greater family - I know it might sound cliche but I think this sad event has brought us closer together. 

The local fire response was amazing. While the fire itself was relatively contained there were, at the end, something like 18 firetrucks and 60 fireman from 5 towns on scene from what I understand. The firemen did a fantastic job controlling the situation and minimizing the damage. It never hurts when 1/2 of them are your customers and have been in you place before to buy lighting toys and their chief is your HVAC guy. 

I appreciate the calls for donations and that's very sweet but not necessary as our insurance will cover any monetary needs/requirements.

The idea of holding off or not cancelling purchases _is_ one that I can appreciate and get behind. :twothumbs:

Your good will and support helped us grow to what we've become and as we rebuild and reopen the site it will be critical to getting us back up to speed quickly.

I'll fill you in again as I have time and we're planning on posting updates on the homepage of the website as approrpriate.

Thanks again for the love and support here. :grouphug:


----------



## 4sevens (Feb 18, 2010)

So Matt did you find out what was the source of the fire? Was it batteries? Flashlights? Something charging? If it's something we or anyone is using, it would be great to know so history doesn't repeat.


----------



## Dioni (Feb 18, 2010)

MattK said:


> The good news is that no one was hurt and that our data is safe. Everything else is just 'stuff' and stuff an be replaced.


 
Glad to hear it! 



> The local fire response was amazing. While the fire itself was relatively contained there were, at the end, something like 18 firetrucks and 60 fireman from 5 towns on scene from what I understand. The firemen did a fantastic job controlling the situation and minimizing the damage. It never hurts when 1/2 of them are your customers and have been in you place before to buy lighting toys and their chief is your HVAC guy.


 
and this too! 

We hope you can offer your helpful services ASAP!

Best regards
Dioni


----------



## smokelaw1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update Matt! Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as some feared!

I had an order to place that isn't a rush, and will gladly hold off until you are back up and running. Good luck getting things back to normal.


----------



## LEDad (Feb 18, 2010)

It has always been a pleasure dealing with Battery Junction, so I was sorry to hear about the fire, but glad that damage was controlled and that everyone is okay. I hope you get back on line quickly and will look forward to ordering from you again soon.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow that bites. Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## Billy Ram (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Matt for comming in here to give us the update. I feel sorry for your loss and even though I need some stuff I can surely wait for yall to get your feet back on the ground.
Great folks at Battery Junction
Billy


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 18, 2010)

Thankfully everyone is alright.

Glad to hear that everything is on track and look forward to making another purchase from batteryjunction soon.

Wishing you all the best during this tough time.

tgwnn


----------



## Erasmus (Feb 18, 2010)

Happy to hear nobody got injured and the material loss is insured. Hope you get back on track soon, Matt & co  Any news about the cause of the fire? As it's in the warehouse, it makes me think of maybe li-ion cells? Just guessing of course.

Cheers to all!


----------



## Zeruel (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish Battery Junction speedy recovery. And hope for the understanding and patience for orders made. Good luck, Matt. :thumbsup:


:grouphug:


----------



## curiousone1 (Feb 18, 2010)

andrewnewman said:


> Perhaps there *is* something admittedly minor that the CPF community could do for the folks at Batteryjunction. For many of us, a good portion of our flashlight use is related to the "hobby" aspect (as opposed to those in law enforcement, fire and rescue, military and other professions). For those of us CPFers who are primarily hobbyists, maybe we could agree that if
> 
> a) the purchase is not a matter of life and death and
> b) the purchase is one we would have likely made at Battery Junction anyway
> ...


 
Excellent suggestion. Mike and co. have been there for us.....let's make sure we're there for them.


----------



## pseudoblue (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time filling us out on the situation Matt. It's a good thing that no one got hurt and the situation came under control, at least. It could have been worst. Hope for speedy recovery. Would like to know what's the caused of the fire.

Take good care.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting the update Matt, it is very much appreciated. I am glad to hear that you have things en route to recovery.

BTW it really burns my bottom about the media coverage that you cite in your post - it seems like every time I get the 'inside scoop' from a person involved with an event it is substantially different than how the media has reported it.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Feb 18, 2010)

Matt,

Glad everyone is OK. Really sorry to hear about the fire. Best of luck getting back on your feet.

MSax


----------



## andrewnewman (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok. Once Matt and company are back on their feet and taking orders, I think I "owe" myself a Thrunite Catapult.

/Andy


----------



## easilyled (Feb 18, 2010)

Matt, I'm very relieved to hear that nobody was hurt. As you say, that's the most important thing.

I also hope your business is back up and running as soon as possible.

Life is full of setbacks but you seem to be reacting to this one in a very positive way which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Feb 18, 2010)

MattK just heard about the fire. happy as everyone here that you and your crew are safe & working to get back on line.

I take my place in line with the rest of the gang here with orders to be placed:wave:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 18, 2010)

I often think about fire and hope it'll never struck my home. You always think it can't happen to you, but if you have a closer look, you see a lot of (old and/or cheap) electrical stuff plugged in as potential dangers, you read stories about batteries venting and exploding and so on.

It is good to check insurance contracts from time to time, most people get them and never have a look at them anymore, if they need them 20 years later, not half of the damage will be covered...

As it seems, you did everything right Matt, damages will be minimzed, nobody got hurt and you're heading forward instead of thinking of the past. That's the way, we're behind you! My D10 tribute was sent out the day before and there's another one which should be here each day, I won't forget about batteryjunction that way!

Heads up and cheers to you and your staff!!! :wave:


----------



## sqchram (Feb 18, 2010)

Phew, and I placed an order that shipped out right then!

It shipped so fast, its still smoking!!


----------



## silvertorch (Feb 18, 2010)

I too am glad no one was hurt. I appreciate a reputable site such as batteryjunction.com.


----------



## adnj (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope that everything is well.


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 18, 2010)

Matt, you really seem to be looking at the proverbial silver lining, which is great. I am sorry to hear about the fire and I will certainly place an order when you re-open business. You have served me well in the past and Battery Junction actually provided me with my first "flashoholic" order. I wish you well.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update Matt. It sounds like you've got a game plan and are working diligently. I'm glad that you anticipate being back up and running again soon and that you have such great staff.

Good luck in your efforts!


----------



## goldenlight (Feb 19, 2010)

Carp! I had a flashlight packed and ready to ship on Wednesday, but it got damaged in the fire, Tuesday night.

To add insult to injury, I received an E-mail late on TUESDAY AFTERNOON, which said that the light HAD BEEN SHIPPED, and it gave me the USPS DC number, which BJ called the 'tracking information':

A shipment has been made on your order #1661XX. Tracking information is below. Thank you for your order!

The following item/s have been shipped.
Quantity: 1	Nitecore D10 TRIBUTE EDITION LED Flashlight Smart PD Piston Drive, R2 , 145 Lumens 1 X AA
Date Shipped: 2/16/2010
Service Used: USPS
Tracking Link: 91018052139072654561XX

Why would they send me an E-mail, stating that it HAD BEEN SHIPPED, when, in fact, it had NOT BEEN SHIPPED?   :thumbsdow :sick2: 

I certainly don't consider this kind of 'disinformation', (to be polite....) to be GOOD customer service AT ALL!!!

If the light HAD indeed been SHIPPED WHEN THE E-MAIL SAID IT WAS, IT WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN DAMAGED IN THE FIRE:scowl:   

I wonder if I'll EVER get it, now. :shrug: :shakehead


----------



## woodrow (Feb 19, 2010)

MattK, Jeff and the entire Batteryjunction team: I like all of us wish you the very best and hope for a speedy and as hassle free as possible, cleanup.

brad


----------



## CARNAL1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Matt, glad that no one was hurt. Hope that you have a fast recovery. I own my Fenix TK11 R2 thanks to BatteryJunction. Can't wait until you guys are back up and running. You have a loyal following here at CPF. Thanks for all of your hard work in the past. We're all pulling for you.

Sincerely,

CARNAL1


----------



## BirdofPrey (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I've decided to hold off on ordering another light elsewhere and just buy the new Lumapower light from you guys when you get back up and running. Hopefully thats soon. Both for you AND for me as it will likely be my bicycle light.


----------



## LUPARA (Feb 19, 2010)

Hang in there MattK & Co. and thanks for all you do:thumbsup:
Count on my support in the future


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is alright and that you expect to recover.Battery Junction has always provided great products and customer service,not to mention the active participation in this forum.Best wishes on getting back up and running!


----------



## KD5XB (Feb 19, 2010)

computerpro3 said:


> If we could get a Moderator or trusted member to set things up, I would be willing to donate some money to help them out.



Perhaps Battery Junction could put something on their web page -- so we could order $20 worth of "support" or "condolences" or similar.


----------



## chef4850 (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a SF c2 centurion on order from Battery Junction and as I am some what dissapointed that it will probally be a while before I recieve it. I am happier knowing that everyone is ok and Battery Junction will be back up and running. A lot happier than I would recieving the light. So everyone hang in there and the lights will come!

Chef


----------



## cloggy (Feb 19, 2010)

Order arrived today from Battery Junction- as always good value and great service. May I add my best wishes for a speedy return to business and a prosperous future.


----------



## easilyled (Feb 19, 2010)

4sevens said:


> Wow this article says crews from SIX towns came to fight the fire.
> And the fire reignited after they extinguished the fire!
> Members of the Department of Environmental Protection were called to the scene to test the air quality.
> I wonder if it was a chemical burn.
> ...



Wow, thanks for reporting everything so thoroughly David.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Feb 19, 2010)

When's the fire sale going to be? 



Actually, that might not be a bad idea to get the word out that you're back. 

I hope he doesn't get screwed over by the insurance company. e.g. offer him a lowball settlement and refuse to pay anything unless he signs away his right to full payment, hoping he can't afford the time to fight for a full payment.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 19, 2010)

I can just see it now, an insurance adjuster looking at the itemized list and saying, "I can't believe that flashlights can cost so much!":thinking:


----------



## Larbo (Feb 19, 2010)

4sevens said:


> So Matt did you find out what was the source of the fire? Was it batteries? Flashlights? Something charging? If it's something we or anyone is using, it would be great to know so history doesn't repeat.



+1


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 19, 2010)

Matt, I'm very glad to hear that no one was injured and that the fire was relatively contained. I hope you will be up and running in short order.

The news story does sound a bit sensational, but, as you pointed out, in a commercial fire where other businesses share the same structure, and you have materials like batteries potentially involved, the fire departments try to present an overwhelming response. And DEP showing up is more or less routine for the type of fire and material involved. Heck, here in CT, the DEP shows up if you spill your lawnmower gas can on your driveway.

I just had an order ship out a couple of days before the fire, and it showed up this morning. Funny thing is, I didn't realize you guys were only about an hour away from me here in CT! For some reason, I'd thought you guys were in Cali. If you've got a storefront, I'll have to come pay you a visit (with my checkbook :thumbsup when you get back on your feet. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Apollo Cree (Feb 20, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I can just see it now, an insurance adjuster looking at the itemized list and saying, "I can't believe that flashlights can cost so much!":thinking:



Or "Let's see... Surefire, Ultrafire, Trustfire... Hmmmm....." 

Seriously, I think I'll try to figure out what high power flashlight to treat myself to once he opens back up.


----------



## brianch (Feb 20, 2010)

That is shocking news. I am curious as to the cause of the fire. I hope everything works out and things get up and running again ASAP. The guys over at BatteryJunction have always provided me with the best service!


----------



## Robocop (Feb 20, 2010)

Firemen are a brave bunch and I have seen first hand what a good crew can do when working together. Water damage can be worse than the fire and it is good to know your insurance is going to get you back up and running.

Maybe there is a way for both Battery Junction and their customers to both benefit from this. Is the insurance buying out your inventory or are they simply replacing it? If you end up with a bunch of water damaged items maybe you could sale them off at discounts with a disclaimer. Maybe if nothing else the modders can buy up the hosts if the internals are damaged.....BJ will have their inventory replaced and can also get a little something for the damaged parts.

Just an idea and again it is nice to hear everyone is ok...good luck and we will all be waiting in line when you return.


----------



## MattK (Feb 20, 2010)

A few quick answers:

-The C&O (cause and origin) is still undetermined. The town fire marshall as well as C&O specialists from both (mine and my landlords) insurance companies are investigating but still have no clear cause.

-DEP showing up is automatic for any commercial fire because the firemen rarely know what is inside and what they will contend with. We'll be using a DEP licensed contractor to clean up any burned batteries as they have requested; the vast majority of our products were not burned so it's a relatively small area.


Thank you all for your continued support!


----------



## BirdofPrey (Feb 20, 2010)

MattK said:


> A few quick answers:
> 
> -The C&O (cause and origin) is still undetermined. The town fire marshall as well as C&O specialists from both (mine and my landlords) insurance companies are investigating but still have no clear cause.
> 
> ...



Any idea how long before you can start shipping again? I ordered the new Lumapower light (Signature I think its called with the 500 lumen rating) and you guys cancelled per my request. However, after thinking about it, I'd just as soon order that light and from your company as go elsewhere and get a different light.

However, if its going to be quite some time, I'll have to go ahead and order something different elsewhere.


----------



## BMRSEB (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update MattK.. Glad you and your staff were not harmed, materials/products can always be replaced. Heck that's what you pay insurance for!!

Now, about those "smoked-scented" lights, I'll take one! :naughty:


----------



## snakebite (Feb 20, 2010)

had an order ready to place then heard this.
no problem it can wait till you have recovered.
good to hear noone was hurt/killed.
had a local recycler get wiped out due to a fire in scrap lithium packs.fire dept fought that one for several days.


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> Why would they send me an E-mail, stating that it HAD BEEN SHIPPED, when, in fact, it had NOT BEEN SHIPPED?   :thumbsdow :sick2:



Where you are was somewhere in the order fulfillment process where the entire process haulted, so your getting two bits of information sent from two seperate stages from the order fulfillment server. this is bound to happen when a cyclic process stops abruptly. Along with many others like you, patience is a virtue. 

I think we're expecting a little too much from our dealers, you have to remember, zero downtime is an ideal, failure is not just an option, it is a reality
Murphy always gets the last laugh...


----------



## Dr. Smoke (Feb 20, 2010)

Holding my order until they are back up. :twothumbs


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, I was just on that site a couple days ago looking for 123's. I really hate to hear that as well. They have a great team working there that are really helpful. 

I wish them well, and that they get back on their feet, hopefully there were no injuries.


----------



## Dr. Smoke (Feb 20, 2010)

Hail fellow traveller Brother Andy.


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 21, 2010)

MattK said:


> Hi folks. ...
> The news reports are, unsurprisingly, a bit exaggerated - here's what happened.
> ...
> The news video is a bit silly. I guess I should have talked to the lady but I was, as you can imagine, very busy and there were 3 news crews there and it just wasn't my priority.
> She spoke to our marketing manager and 'spun' their conversation to make it 'sensational' -


Matt,
TV news media folk are all too often *vultures* who would sensationalize someone breaking a cracker into a bowl of chili.
_My local Pittsburgh media channels are very adept at it._

I feel for your situation -your replies here speak to your confidence in your team to emerge from this unfortunate loss.
I support you and your business - thanks for what you folks bring to CPF.

And thank you for my D10 Tribute.

Godspeed and best wishes for your repairs and keep up your confident spirit.

Tim


----------



## MattK (Feb 21, 2010)

HI Tim,

Thanks - we're hard at work cleaning up and our goal is to reopen in 4 weeks.


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Luck and speedy recovery.


----------



## KD5XB (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Matt -- what time of day are you all working to clean up the place? Standard day shift hours?


----------



## Morelite (Feb 21, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> Carp! I had a flashlight packed and ready to ship on Wednesday, but it got damaged in the fire, Tuesday night.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I received an E-mail late on TUESDAY AFTERNOON, which said that the light HAD BEEN SHIPPED, and it gave me the USPS DC number, which BJ called the 'tracking information':
> 
> ...


 
You get an email stating the item has been shipped because a worker there had printed out the shipping label and placed the package for Postal service pickup, but that doesn't mean that the package has left the building yet.


----------



## Unforgiven (Feb 21, 2010)

goldenlight said:


> Carp! I had a flashlight packed and ready to ship on Wednesday, but it got damaged in the fire, Tuesday night...
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if I'll EVER get it, now. :shrug: :shakehead




This is a courtesy status thread to allow members to communicate with another that is having some difficulties due to a fire.


This thread will not become an order issue/dealer bashing thread. 

_The quote above was selected because it is the most recent example. Nothing more. Nothing less._


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2010)

MattK said:


> . . . we're hard at work cleaning up and our goal is to reopen in 4 weeks.


 
Just saw this thread.

Glad to hear that you and your employees were not injured.


----------



## MattK (Feb 22, 2010)

Morelite said:


> You get an email stating the item has been shipped because a worker there had printed out the shipping label and placed the package for Postal service pickup, but that doesn't mean that the package has left the building yet.



Exactly - the emails are generated after the order is packed when the label is printed - basically the order would be on our dock awaiting pickup. Because the fire was in the middle of the night hundreds of orders were waiting on our dock - fortunateoly very few were damaged and we were able to get almost all of them out.



KD5XB said:


> Hey Matt -- what time of day are you all working to clean up the place? Standard day shift hours?


Yes, regular hours - this is exhausting enough.



Unforgiven said:


> This is a courtesy status thread to allow members to communicate with another that is having some difficulties due to a fire.
> 
> This thread will not become an order issue/dealer bashing thread.



Thank you. 

If anyone has a specific order issue that _requires_ immediate attention simply email customer service via our website. We're currently a few days behind on email so please be patient as we're working hard to catch up as quickly as possible.


----------



## Databyter (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm saving up a Battery Junction wish list.

See you in a month.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry the fire happened but I'm glad to hear that there is light at the end of the tunnel. Over many orders spanning the years BJ has actually become my *only* battery supplier. When I received notification of the fire the thought never occurred to me to cancel my pending order. Best wishes MattK. There will be a lot of us still here when you get back up.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Feb 23, 2010)

Wowzas! Glad everyone is fine! Has your insurance company been working with you alright? Can't wait to see how they try to wiggle out of this one.... Just stay on your toes!


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just found out about the fire, and I'm glad everyone is okay. I've got some tax refund money to spend, so reopen soon!


----------



## srvctec (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW! Just found out about the fire by placing an order online (still not back up and running yet) for a Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi CA1. No big hurry here, I will just wait until you're back up in service again MattK. I've had good service from Battery Junction in the past and glad everyone is OK.


----------



## blub (Mar 2, 2010)

Hope everything is OK, I just tried to buy a Thrunite Catapult, looks like I'll have to wait. I already had one on order from Battery Junction but all records were destroyed so I guess insurance will cover it for me.:devil:


----------



## LiteLegs (Mar 2, 2010)

Perhaps they're all on the Riviera now.........................


We may never hear of or see them again. Can't blame them I guess.......nobody likes smoking any more..................

I kinda miss that website though...........a month without treats is pretty hard on the psyche but the bank account has faired better.............(so far)..................................................................:sigh:


----------



## MattK (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks!

blub - No information or data of any kind was lost, destroyed or in any way affected by the fire. I'm not sure what you mean about 'destroyed records' but please PM or email me with your email address and order number so I can see that this is addressed ASAP.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 2, 2010)

MattK said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks!
> 
> blub - No information or data of any kind was lost, destroyed or in any way affected by the fire. I'm not sure what you mean about 'destroyed records' but please PM or email me with your email address and order number so I can see that this is addressed ASAP.



I'm guessing he was kidding, hence the little devil at the end. lovecpf


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 2, 2010)

LiteLegs said:


> I kinda miss that website though...........a month without treats is pretty hard on the psyche but the bank account has faired better.



You can still go to all the pages on the website and drool while planning what to buy when he opens back up again.


----------



## goldenlight (Mar 14, 2010)

Although I found another source a for 'new old stock' NiteCore D10 with the ramping UI shortly after the fire, I decided to wait until Battery Junction re-opens.

My guess is that much of their stock is destroyed or damaged, so the odds of my getting the D10 fro BJ is actually probably pretty poor; they had a limited number of the 'tribute' units, and I believe all of them were 'sold', just before the fire. 

Some people will get one, some people won't. :mecry:


----------



## blub (Mar 14, 2010)

MattK said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks!
> 
> blub - No information or data of any kind was lost, destroyed or in any way affected by the fire. I'm not sure what you mean about 'destroyed records' but please PM or email me with your email address and order number so I can see that this is addressed ASAP.


 
Just kidding You mean it might have worked? Darn it! Hope you're doing OK!


----------



## jefflrrp (Mar 15, 2010)

I really don't have the money  but I'm eagerly awaiting to place an order with BJ as soon as its up and running again. In my experience BatteryJunction gets an A+ for customer service, which is why I'll be coming back.


----------



## jakeman (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree..

I had a order in and it was supposed to ship the day of the fire. They asked If I wanted to cancel? Nothing that can't wait, told them to ship it when available.


----------



## pauliedoggs (Mar 16, 2010)

I live in SE CT just a short drive from Battery Junction. I've been there a few times to take a look at a few different items in order to decide which to purchase. The customer service in person is just as great as it is via email. If you are able, definitely stop in there when they are back up and running if you want to get something. 

There is no storefront but don't let that stop you. I usually bring a few printouts from their website of the lights or Maxpedition Gear I am interested in and they will bring them out to me to check out before I buy. Bring a debit or CC, it seems the easiest form of payment when buying in person but I can't speak officially on that point.

I really cannot say enough nice things about the folks over there. Every time I've been in there Matt is talking and typing away at his desk at a mad pace. They work hard over there just during normal operations so I'm sure they are breaking their backs getting back up and running again.

To Matt and all those at Battery Juntion:
I wish you a speedy recovery.

--Paul


----------



## andrewnewman (Mar 17, 2010)

Paul,

This is actually quite interesting. I also live in CT and have always favored Battery Junction as I consider them a local business. All of my transactions have been online as I assumed they had no retail facility at their mailing address. If, in fact Matt & Company have no objection to selling OTC I will certainly make a point of stopping in once they are back on their feet...storefront or not.


----------



## pauliedoggs (Mar 18, 2010)

andrewnewman said:


> Paul,
> 
> This is actually quite interesting. I also live in CT and have always favored Battery Junction as I consider them a local business. All of my transactions have been online as I assumed they had no retail facility at their mailing address. If, in fact Matt & Company have no objection to selling OTC I will certainly make a point of stopping in once they are back on their feet...storefront or not.


 

Yeah, I didn't realize they were so local to me either until a friend at work (the same one who got me hooked on flashlights) told me about them and how you could just walk right in. He's a member of CPF too.

It's really convenient when you are on the fence about which light to buy because you can check them out.

I am on the shoreline in eastern CT--New London County.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been checking their website http://www.batteryjunction.com/ regularly for a status update and found this today:

[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]*We are planning to resume normal operations on Monday 3/29.

*Hope we don't give them too much business all at once.* 
*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Billy Ram (Mar 22, 2010)

I will be patient and not add to the flood of orders and place my order when they get a breather. 
Glad they're back up.
Billy


----------



## BirdofPrey (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a feeling that when I reorder my Lumapower 500 Lumen Signature that it will be quite some time before I manage to actually get it in my hands.


----------



## daloosh (Mar 22, 2010)

Best of luck reopening in a week! Have a "stored up" order waiting to be ordered.
daloosh


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2010)

srvctec said:


> [SIZE=+1]
> [SIZE=+1]Hope we don't give them too much business all at once.* *
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]


 
I'm sure Matt is hard-core enough to handle all the orders.

Then again, all you addicts will probably overload his site until it crashes.


----------



## srvctec (Mar 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'm sure Matt is hard-core enough to handle all the orders.
> 
> Then again, all you addicts will probably overload his site until it crashes.



Hey, who you calling an addict?! :nana: My last light purchase was around a year and a half ago. I'm due!!  

lovecpf


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 24, 2010)

srvctec said:


> Hey, who you calling an addict?! :nana: My last light purchase was around a year and a half ago. I'm due!!
> 
> lovecpf



Seriously?!  Id be going into withdrawals by now!


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 24, 2010)

srvctec said:


> Hey, who you calling an addict?! :nana: My last light purchase was around a year and a half ago. I'm due!!
> 
> lovecpf


Ha ha I got one errr... wait make that two in mind this 2010 before i'm due for good. .


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 24, 2010)

srvctec said:


> Hey, who you calling an addict?! :nana: My last light purchase was around a year and a half ago. I'm due!!
> 
> lovecpf


 
Damn! Longest I've ever gone was nearly a year, last year. But only because LED technology had plateaued, and I bought all the models on my short-list by the end of January. That streak lasted until 4Sevens decided to try his hand at his own production company. Love my Ti Quark Mini CR123 and black Preon model (2AAA body set up as a twist light). :twothumbs


----------



## MattK (Mar 24, 2010)

We're still on track for 3/29 - thanks for your support!


----------



## Unforgiven (Mar 24, 2010)

MattK said:


> We're still on track for 3/29 - thanks for your support!




And with the good news, we'll thank everyone for the positive support of one of our forum members and close this thread. :goodjob:


----------



## goldenlight (Mar 30, 2010)

*Got an E-mail from Battery Junction!*

I got a short E-mail from Battery Junction today that my order from last Feb, packaged for shipment and damaged in the fire, will ship immediately! My guess is within a day or two, due to the huge back load. YAY! It's been a long wait, but they are back now! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrartillery (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Got an E-mail from Battery Junction!*

Glad to hear theyre back up and going! :thumbsup:


----------



## Empath (Mar 30, 2010)

I've added the new thread informing us that an email had been received stating that an order had been shipped, to the end of the closed Battery Junction Fire thread.

Discussing orders is off-topic for the Cafe forum. The MarketPlace is the proper board for commercial discussion about orders and dealers.

I'll refer again to Unforgiven's fine closure comments, three posts up.


----------

